# Is it more than a rider?



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 20, 2013)

I originally just wanted this bike because it had several parts I wanted and the entire bike was cheaper than just 2 of the parts. Is it a bike worth preserving or is it just a rider? The labels say Rollfast Super Deluxe.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 20, 2013)

One piece crank so it is more of a rider unless you are collecting Rollfast bicycles.  Roger


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, nothing special but it is a pretty color so if it fits you have fun.  Just don't spend a lot of money on it.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 20, 2013)

Let me know if you need an little odds and ends. I have a large variety of 10-speed parts laying around I'd move on the cheap.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 20, 2013)

I won't be riding it. I'd look like a clown in a parade. Imaging a 360 lb fat man on a bike like that. I've got a wedgie just looking at that seat. I only wanted it for a couple parts. At $30, it was cheaper than the cost of the parts I wanted. I'll keep it intact if I can find a rider for it. My 15 year old son is a potential candidate.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 21, 2013)

Definitely a daily rider.


----------



## Hermanator3 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Brooks saddle?*

If that's a Brooks saddle, should be worth at least $30.00 if it's in as good shape as it looks in the photo.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jul 10, 2013)

It's a Mesinger.


----------

